# About Maps on Iphone 4



## david_le (Sep 17, 2011)

Can we show co-ordinate (latitude & longtitue) on Maps on Iphone 4. How to do?


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi David_le,

There's no native way to do this in the Google Maps application (might be in another 3rd party application. Google earth should have it). The only way to see the coordinates in Google Maps (iPhone version) is to Email the link to a friend.

In that link to google, the coordinates are in the address-field. Bit complicated to get out the coordinates, but doable if needed.


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

I have an app called "GPS drive" that tells you this. It was free when I got it but I'm not sure about now.


----------



## david_le (Sep 17, 2011)

aciid said:


> Hi David_le,
> 
> There's no native way to do this in the Google Maps application (might be in another 3rd party application. Google earth should have it). The only way to see the coordinates in Google Maps (iPhone version) is to Email the link to a friend.
> 
> In that link to google, the coordinates are in the address-field. Bit complicated to get out the coordinates, but doable if needed.


Thanks for your reply. I too know need an another 3rd party app. I can see the coordinates by send link to email and see it on website Google Maps.
But here, I want to see directly from Maps app on Iphone. Do you know which app can integrate with Maps app?

Example, I want to route from one point to other point by import coordinates directly on Maps. I have seen we can do this on Nokia E63,E72...


----------



## david_le (Sep 17, 2011)

Jtsou said:


> I have an app called "GPS drive" that tells you this. It was free when I got it but I'm not sure about now.


I can't search "GPS drive" on Appstore. Could you give me exact name of this app? tks!


----------



## aciid (Jul 18, 2008)

You will not be able to do so within the "Maps" application. You will need to use a completely separate application, like "GPS Drive" that Jtsou recommended.


----------

